# iTunes - Digital Booklet Downloads



## n8thegr898 (May 29, 1999)

I'm working on converting all my CD's over to iTunes. I've seen that iTunes has the digital booklets available if you purchase the entire album directly from them. Does anyone know of any websites where I can download the digital booklets either from iTunes or from another source? Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you are talking about the tracks and the album covers, iTunes already gets that information to your machine when you import your CDs, providing they are the retail CDs. The information on those CDs are used to pull the information from a database (the CDDB).

Other than that I have no idea


----------

